# I NEED Help! Best way for Stand hunting a Full Moon



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

So I recently Set up a trip to Ohio, and was looking into the full moom charts, and it looks like its going to fall on the same day and time. Which really sucks?!?!? I have had no luck hunting a full moon. Their season is right on it and only last seven days. If anyone has anything that has worked for them. Please let me know I want to have a decent hunt. I have already decided that I am going to sit all day or atleast be in the woods all day?!?!?! Thanks for your imput.


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

IT ALWAYS WORKS TO SIT ALL DAY!!!! Full moon or not. If you are going that far for a hunt you better be there from can see till cant see. With a full moon you can expect good late morning, mid-day and early afternoon movement. THAT MEANS ALL DAY!!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i'd try to get as close to the bedding area as possible.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

What month/dates are the hunt for. If it's during the rut time periods I would sit almost all day if not all day no matter what. However A full moon isn't always bad. If the moon is up during daylight (or at first light/last light) these are awesome times to be in the stand. Also when the moon is at its lowest point another great time to be in the stand.

When the moon is over head or under foot be in the stand.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Their hunt there will be post rut!?!? I will be down there for their opener of slug season the first week in december??


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

where excactly are you going to be hunting in ohio? im originally from there. im going to be going back a couple weeks before slug season to do some bow hunting. full moon or not the deer are going to be moving like crazy since the slug season is so short and you have everyone and there brother out there huntin them. that is when the big bucks go in hiding but you may get lucky and someone will jump one up to you. but you should have no problem getting one if you are going for any size.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

well I am going there hopeing for a decent buck?!?!? I guess I am not one to shoot anything that walks by me. If i go home empty handed i guess thats that. I will be hunting Morgan county were will you be at?


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

well i wish you the best of luck! i will be down in adams county, a little to your west.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------

